

Please review my site - Goaltastic - rzazueta
http://www.goaltastic.com

======
melvinram
* Design & colors need the touch of a designer.

* You're asking me to take 2 steps... 1) fill out form on home page... 2) fill out 2nd much larger form after that... however I don't know what your app does so it feels like why should I go through the work of filling these in when I don't know what I'll get for it.

* "You Just Took The First Step to Success!" on the second step makes no sense there. I know I took a step. You don't need to tell me that. Move "Now, let's further define your goal." above the line and make that the main headline.

* The light yellow box is a bit too tight. There is not enough padding. It's a bit cramped feeling.

~~~
rzazueta
This is hugely valuable feedback. Thank you.

In regards to your second point, any recommendation on how I might be able to
communicate to the user that it's worth their while to fill out the second
piece of the form?

